# ECU recoding after coilover conversion



## AllroadArg (Dec 24, 2015)

I need to know if anybody has recoded an Audi allroad '01 ECU with vcds to an a6 Quattro to kill the susp level light...is this process is reversable?

Thx n advance

Manuel from Argentina


----------

